

Steve Jobs – The Lost Interview - jpswade
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRZAJY23xio

======
boyaka
Found some links for US:

[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x17ul31_the-lost-
interview-...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x17ul31_the-lost-interview-of-
steve-jobs-part-1-of-2_lifestyle)

[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18dj2c_the-lost-
interview-...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18dj2c_the-lost-interview-of-
steve-jobs-part-2-of-2_lifestyle)

